# Vorstellung iCUE Murals



## CORSAIR_Marcus (9. November 2022)

Heute freuen wir uns, euch eine neue Funktion der CORSAIR iCUE Software vorstellen zu können: Murals!

iCUE Murals ersetzt den Abschnitt "Szenen" auf dem iCUE-Startbildschirm durch ein leistungsfähiges, interaktives Tool, mit dem du jedes Bild, jeden Audioausgang oder jedes Display in eine dynamische RGB-Beleuchtung verwandeln kannst.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I77193jsd-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Zunächst solltest du sicherstellen, dass du die neueste Version von CORSAIR iCUE v.4.30.162, downgeloadet und installiert hast.


Neue Effekte können durch Drücken der "+"-Schaltfläche hinzugefügt werden, und von dort aus kannst du aus einer Vielzahl von Lichteffekten wählen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachdem kurzen durchlaufen des Setup Wizard, wird nun dein gewünschter Effekt, auf alle verfügbaren Geräte angewendet, die iCUE Murals unterstützen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um weitere Anpassungen an einem erstellten iCUE Murals-Effekt vorzunehmen, bewegst du den Mauszeiger über einen Ihrer Effekte und öffnest das Menü "Farben und Einstellungen". Hier kannst du den Namen des Effekts ändern, den Effekttyp ändern und die Skalierung anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weitere Anpassungen kannst du auf der Registerkarte "Murals" oben im iCUE-Fenster vornehmen. Hier kannst du die Platzierung, Größe und Ausrichtung deiner iCUE Murals-kompatiblen Geräte entlang einer 2D-Ebene ändern, die deinen Bildschirm oder einen anderen gewählten Effekt darstellt.
Beachte, dass du deine "Geräte" übereinander stapeln kannst, wenn du möchtest, dass diese gleichzeitig mit denselben Farben der von dir gewählten Animationsquelle beleuchtet werden.

Unter den Menüpunkt "Geräte" auf der linken Seite, kann verwendet werden, um ein Gerät schnell auszuwählen, wenn es in einem Stapel von anderen Geräten nicht sofort sichtbar ist. Du kannst auch Murals für einzelne Geräte deaktivieren, wenn du möchtest, sodass diese Geräte, als das "Standardbeleuchtungssystem" verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geräte, die du von iCUE Murals ausgeschlossen hast, oder die Funktion noch nicht unterstützen, sind in den iCUE-Menüs durch einen deutlichen Kreis gekennzeichnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du hast weiterhin Zugriff auf die "Standardbeleuchtungsfunktionen" und dessen Beleuchtungsebenen (sofern das Gerät dazu in der Lage ist).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch ein letzter Hinweis:
Murals sind an "Profile" gebunden, so dass du zwischen "Profilen", die du mit unserem standardmäßigen Beleuchtungssystem erstellt hast, und "Profilen", die du mit einen Murals-Effekts angelegt hast, wechseln kannst.
iCUE Murlas ist eine unglaublich leistungsstarke Funktion, wenn du z.B. ein Profil mit Standardbeleuchtung für die allgemeine Computernutzung (Office und Co) und ein separates Profil mit dem Murals-Effekt "Monitorbildschirm" für Spiele erstellt hast, einfach bei Bedarf wechseln kannst. Alternativ, kannst du auch Profile mit einer ausführbaren Datei für ein Spiel verknüpfen.

Und das war's! Wie Ihr vielleicht bemerkt habt, haben wir diese Funktion als Beta-Version angekündigt. Das liegt daran, dass dies für uns ein wirklich neuer Ansatz ist, eure iCUE fähigen Komponenten, mit iCUE Murals neu zu gestalten.
Nun könnt Ihr einige Zeit mit iCUE Murals verbringen und würden uns über euer Feedback hier in diesen Forum Beitrag freuen.


Weitere Versionshinweise zu iCUE 4.30.162 finden Sie hier.


----------



## Schniepel (7. Dezember 2022)

Zuerst war ich sauer das die alten Einstellungen weg waren nach dem Update. Aber nach ein wenig Einarbeitung bin ich total begeistert von den Murals.


----------

